# S&W Model 610 10mm



## Bore.224

I am toying with the idea of a new handgun and some days I want a single action and some days I dont. As far as double actions the S&W 610 seems to be a gem any opinions welcome!


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*I like single action revolver more because the cylinders are more centered with the barrels bore. My single actions are more accurate than any of my doubles.

The S&W 610 is a very accurate 10mm Auto/40 S&W revolver. Using the 10mm Auto ammunition the 610 is more than capable to humanly harvesting deer sized game. The 610's are built on a heavy frame like the 44 Magnum frames. The 610 is also very expensive, but if you like S&W I would choose the S&W 629 in 44 Magnum over the 10mm Auto for hunting. If you don't reload the 44 Magnum wins over the 10mm also. Factory bullets loaded for the 10mm Auto are designed to stop man not game animals, unless you choose a heavy weight Hornady XTP bullet for the 10mm Auto

Ruger also makes excellent revolvers in 357 Magnum, 44 Magnum, 45 Colt & 454 Casull.

I am a hand loader and if I had to choose a S&W revolver is would have to be the NEW 460 S&W MAGNUM, S&W Model 460XVR, which will also shoot the 454 Casull and 45 Colt ammunition, but its $1,253.00 retail price, yuck. I would buy a Freedoms arms, Model 83 instead!

http://www.firearms.smith-wesson.com/st ... ctiveTab=1

http://www.sskindustries.com/460.htm*


----------



## Bore.224

Yeah I know the 44 makes more sence. But I fell in love with the unfluted cylinder look and I dont really hunt with pistols. Also I could shoot 40S&W out of it. They stopped making them in the 6.5 inch barrel now only in 4". Thanks for the info. :beer:


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*You can also get the cylinder reamed out to accept the 10mm Magnum that is just a longer version of the 10mm Auto. With this setup you will be able to shoot the 10mm Magnum, 10mm Auto or 40 S&W all in one gun.

The link below talks about the 10mm Magnum.

http://www.bren-ten.com/id7.html*


----------



## Bore.224

thanks OSOK!!


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*Your welcome!

The S&W 610 is built on a heavy magnum N-frame. This is the same frame used for the Model 629 in 44 Magnum. Just give the 629 a look before you buy.

http://www.freepatriot.com/44magnum.php*


----------



## sdbaydogs

Have you bought yet?


----------



## Bore.224

No not yet , Piggy bank still a little light


----------



## Hairtrigger

While there is much correct information in this thread, 
Some just do not understand the cult following of the 10mm!
http://photos.ohioglockers.com/Long-guns-and-pistols


----------



## mark056

Since you are looking at the shorter barre version of the 610, you are looking at a general service/carry revolver. If you have the stature and stamina to successfully carry an N frame S&W as a CCW all day, I think this would be a good choice. To my way of thinking, a revolver loaded with 40 S&W would be a very viable defense option, coupled with the option of the more powerful 10mm round. In many respects this is what the .41 magnum should have been and many of you old timers may recall that there were originally two loadings: a police round, and a hunting round. That caliber never quite took off because the police load tended to be a bit too much for a lot of officers who were "not into guns" coupled with the somewhat bulky N frame of the Model 58. In the hunting configuration, the Model 57, the .41 was always eclipsed by the .44 mag even though in many respects the .41 had more things going for it with regard to recol control and trajectory. In the real old days, there were plenty of pistoleros who felt themselves well-armed with the a Colt SAA chambered in 38-40, which is very close to some of the 40 S&W loadings.
If you have the cash, and want a good all around carry piece, then what you are proposing has merit in my opinion. I am not a dedicated revolver man, but as I get older, I appreciate their virtures more, and in this case the viability of two power options has great appeal to me, anyway.

Good shooting !

Mark 056


----------



## Bore.224

mark056 the more I put autos and revolvers side by side I really dont see the advantage of the auto pistol!! I am very suprized that I no longer see police officers packing revolvers!!


----------



## People

The true advantage of the auto is the ability to shooot faster than a revolver.


----------



## Bore.224

People, long sustained fire ? Supressive fire is not really the objective or a winning one with a handgun IMHOP. Most gun fights occur at close range arond 7 yards and last between 2 and 3 rounds of fire. This is fact from what I have read, never have done it thank god, and I will not pretend to be an expert. Auto pistols shoot just fine, however I have always found revolvers to shoot better but for defence purposes lets call em even. A loaded magazine over time can lose spring tention causing the weapon to jam or otherwise malfunction. That coupled with the fact that they can jam anyway makes them less reliable than a revolver. Also for police use when an individual may not be a gun person the revolver is the best choice, due to simplicity. If you cant do it with 6 shots you are most likley going to die anyway, and having 15 will not matter. My 2 cents . But I do admit as of now My sidearm is a Beretta 92 FS 9mm, I love it but would feel just as good about a 6 shooter.


----------



## mark056

People and Bore 224 have presented some good reasons for the adoption of the semi-automatic for police service. The trend to the "wonder-nine" which began in the middle 80's was a response to the perception that the bad guys were acquring more fire-power. Now there were several incidents in Los Angeles and elsewhere where revolver armed cops went up against bad guys who were packing semi-automatic shoulder fired weapons and the police felt clearly outgunned. The K-frame S&W was also found to be wanting in the endurance department when agencies started to use full power .357 magnum loads for training as well as service, as the K frames just couldn't hold up, so Bill Jordan's "peace officer's dream" the Model 19 Combat Magnum wasn't really cutting it (same could be said for the other K frame .357s either). No matter how much a .38 special is hot-rodded in +P or +P+ guise it still is ....well a .38 not so special. The adoption of the Beretta 92 by the U.S. military also influenced police thinking.

Police agencies probably adopted the double action semi-auto for mostly wrong reasons. The idea of using handguns as suppressive fire against shoulder fired weapons is pretty ludicrious at best. The truth of the matter is that most gunfights with handguns continue to happen at 7 yards or less and with 3 or fewer shots fired. Now some experts such as Massad Ayoob claim that it is easier to train a non-gun person how to use a semi-auto and that the semi-auto is quicker to reload. The first point may be true based on Ayoob's considerable experience as an instructor, and I don't think that anyone disputes the second point. But lets face it, the manual of arms for most if not all semi-autos is a lot more complicated than that of the revolver. Then there is the issue of maintenance. Even the most robust semi-autos are less likely to work if not maintained and the truth of the matter is that most cops just aren't into guns. A reolver can rest in a holster for years in a state of benign neglect and work when pressed into service.

The main selling point of the Glock, by far the most prolific law enforcement sidearm in the United States today, was its revolver-like qualities: just aim, pull the trigger and ...bang ! No fumbling with safties no two trigger pulls to learn (although truthfully I never thought that the DA/SA transition was that big of a deal especially if the adrenalin is rushing)

Another factor is ergonomics. The revolver has variety of grip styles to accomodate many sizes of hands. It has only been recently that semi-autos are coming with different grip panels as in the case of Walther and S&W. My small adult male hands have never held any of the S&W double stack autos comfortably, and only the Sigs with the short trigger option. The Beretta...forget it (although I understand that the 92/96 has a short trigger option now too).

Now it seems to me that the new .357's that hold seven or eight rounds that some of the manufacturer's are making would be viable for police service and far more practical for daily general service. I also think that a good semi-auto carbine in a pistol caliber would be an important adjunct to the police officer assigned patrol duty in a vehicle. Police adminstrators might really want to re-think foot patrol in large urban areas and adopt what I have seen in Europe and the middle east: two person patrols of foot officers one armed with a sub-machine gun. Now that might now sit well with some, but it just might work. I still think that the pump-action shotgun is also a great police weapon offering both simplicity and versaltility.

So while I was on the semi-auto bandwagon twenty years ago, I really think that the revolver needs a second look for today's police operations. I also think that a good revolver is probably the best choice for most civilian personal defense situations.

Anyway, I suppose that like anything else my opinons and a dollar will get me a cup of coffee/

Mark 056


----------

